# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ ریاضیات > پرسش و پاسخ حسابان >  رسم نمودار گلداني و سرسره اي

## samanemn

چگونه رسم كنم؟

----------


## Kimzo

تو هر دو نمودار ريشه ي داخل قدر مطلق و ميزارين تو معادله عرضش در بياد! بعد دو نقطه رو تو صفحه مختصات مشخص ميكني بعد به هم وصل ميكني بقيشم حس ميگيري! اگه گفدونه به قول شما كه ٢ تا خط كج اگه سرسره!! اس كه ٢ تا خط راست! به اين ترتيب ٢ تا نمودار داري:دي سوالي هست؟

----------


## Amir James

کیمزو عزیزم، میتونی برای بچه ها طریقه رسم مربع و فرم کلیشو اندازه قطر و مرکزم برای رسم نمودادای مربعی بگی؟ اگر میشه یک نمونه هم حل کن عکس بزلر بهتر بفهمن. مرسی.بالاخره زن و شوهر باید کمک هم باشن:***  :Yahoo (19): ((

----------


## mohammad74

زن و شوهر؟
پس عروسی افتادیم ایول
داماد و بگیرید :Y (468): 

حتما چگونگی رسمش رو بزارید خیلی ممنون

----------


## vahid96

*روش 5 گام  :
1) ریشه های قدر مطلق رو بیاب
2) مقدار به ازای این ریشه ها رو بیاب
3)مقدار به ازای یکی بیش از بزرگ ترین ریشه* * (یک عدد دلخواه)* * و یکی کم از کوچیکترین ریشه رو بیاب
4)نقطه ها رو رسم کن
5)نقطه ها رو وصل کن *

----------


## میثم12

رسم تابع گلدانی:
  f(x)=Іx-αІ+Іx-βІ


α<β

در بازه [βوα] به صورت خط  y=β-α میباشد  

در ابتدا و انتها خطهایی با شیب 2


رسم تابع سرسره ای: 
  f(x)=Іx-αІ-Іx-βІ

از α به سمت منفی خط y=α-β
از β به سمت مثبت خط y=β-α
در نهایت دو خط را به هم وصل کنید(خط میانی)

(یکی دوتا رسم کنید خیلی ساده هست)

----------


## Haniye. D

اگه تو ی سوال ترکیبی از گلدونی و سرسره ای باشه باید چیکار کنیم!؟  :Yahoo (17):

----------

